
Amazon Scam Floods Couple with Unwanted Packages - mhb
https://www.geek.com/tech/amazon-scam-floods-couple-with-unwanted-packages-1730713/?source
======
thedarkginger
I've been doing the Amazon drop shipping thing for ~6 months, and I am
honestly shocked how little these "quirks" in the AMZ ecosystem are discussed.

Aside from the product review issues listed here, Amazon seems to enforce
almost nothing related to their core rules.

Do a search of your choice and look at the picture thumbnails. Amazon claims
you need to put your picture on a white background with no text or other
content other than the product. Maybe 50% of vendors are violating this for
most searches, and nothing happens.

A more nefarious example that I haven't experienced but have friends who have:
overseas manufacturers replicating your product, using the same SKU, and then
allowing it to be listed as a variant of your original product. You can email
Amazon all you want, but it's unlikely you will get Amazon to fix it.

tl;dr becoming a vendor on Amazon isn't as much of a walk in the park as some
say it used to be, and there are a lot of headaches you have to deal with --
all while seller fees are increasing YOY.

------
kevin_b_er
Even the "verified buyer" is not trustworthy now. I don't think I can trust
any 3rd party seller on Amazon at this point. Nor any product with lots of 3rd
party sellers due to comingling of inventory. The entire 3rd party sales on
amazon seems just be a giant pile of risk.

